# Don't eat at River Bend Restaurant



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

We drove our boat an hour with son's yesterday, we ate at River Bend on Colorado River in Dec and the food was excellent. Yesterday the service was terrible, food took 45 minutes and was cold. We talked to the mananger and he was a moron. There were 15 teen agers waiting on tables, only about 7 tables full. It was so disappointing.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I have eaten there numerous times and the food was always good. The service is iffy, they can't seem to keep the good ones. There is always a wait even if you just get a burger. Butch and Sandra Cassion own the place and one of the two are usually there. If you were that unhappy call up there and talk to em about it. I'm sure they would appreciate the feedback. Sorry you had a bad experience. That's a long ride to be disappointed. 

River Bend Restaurant 
979-863-7481


----------



## McAnulty (May 31, 2009)

River bend is some of the best food I have gotten at a resturant, but you do have to wait on it, and there are signs posted in a couple of places that warn you of this. But like I said, the food is worth the wait!!

The last waitress we had was pretty good, kept my tea glass filled, and check on us many times while we were waiting. I can't remember her name, but she was a young blond, her dad was a guide.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

People have been waiting on food there for many years. That should tell you something.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

The food is worth the wait. Services sometimes is iffy, yes but still worth it.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> People have been waiting on food there for many years. That should tell you something.


Exactly.....


----------



## d hop (Aug 12, 2004)

It's Matagorda, TX. You aren't at Perry's in Houston. The closer you are to the water, the lower your expectations should be. Pure and simple.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

other places to try if you want a sample of ICW eateries in the area...

The Crab Trap on Caney Creek

2 J's up the San Bernard River

Dido's further up the San Bernard River


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

We will just go to sting rae's next time. We had fried shrimp and onion rings, if they hadn't been cold it would have been worth it. We won't be back.


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

yes, there are many other places to eat. Guess that's why the restaurant is for sale???


----------



## McAnulty (May 31, 2009)

its for sale???? WOW, I'd LOVE to buy that place


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Most of the restaurants on the water in that area are very unpredicatble when it comes to customers. On days you think you should have a crowd and schedule for it, the customers don't come. Then on days you think, business will be slow, you get run over with customers. Generally speaking, all of them serve good food the majority of the time. Unfortunately, due to the unpredictable, seasonal business it makes scheduling imposssible.

Bottom Line- be prepared to wait when the place is overrun by customers and low on staff and enjoy the beautiful on the water scenery.


Who knows, if you are at a certain restaurant when I am there and it is busy you may find my wife or even me volunteering to help serve!!!!!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Excellant food, yes service is iffy at times but here is what I figured out and it makes it bearable, as soon as your waiter comes, order a pitcher of beer and an order of the crab stuffed jalapenos, when he/she brings your beer go ahead and place your order for your meal and you generally wont have to wait too long between your appetizer and your meal. And you will not regret the jalapenos! (If you order tea ask for a pitcher as well)


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Anywhere you go that has decent food at a fair price will be busy, i just make it a point NOT to be in a hurry when going out to eat and enjoy the evening. Life is to short to be rushed. If I'm in a hurry it's Whataburger!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Reel Bender said:


> Who knows, if you are at a certain restaurant when I am there and it is busy you may find my wife or even me volunteering to help serve!!!!!


don't forget to wash your hands...


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> don't forget to wash your hands...


That depends on the customer!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Robinsnest said:


> yes, there are many other places to eat. Guess that's why the restaurant is for sale???


It's been for sale for years...


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

Robinsnest said:


> We drove our boat an hour with son's yesterday, we ate at River Bend on Colorado River in Dec and the food was excellent. Yesterday the service was terrible, food took 45 minutes and was cold. We talked to the mananger and he was a moron. There were 15 teen agers waiting on tables, only about 7 tables full. It was so disappointing.


You've got some pretty big ones to have one bad meal at a very popular restaurant and start talking about trash about the place on a public forum with over 20,000 active members.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I dont mind river bend... slow but good. has anyone tried the "burger boat"
on the north side of the bridge?? 

I keep meaning to stiop in there but always forget... looks like it could be good


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Robinsnest said:


> We will just go to sting rae's next time. We had fried shrimp and onion rings, if they hadn't been cold it would have been worth it. We won't be back.


Cool...you and your kids won't distract my bartender then.:wink:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tricky Matt said:


> You've got some pretty big ones to have one bad meal at a very popular restaurant and start talking about trash about the place on a public forum with over 20,000 active members.


I appreciate the that he took the time to post up his experiance, the way I see it it all started with cold food.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

I work on the water and stop in there three or four times a year. I have never had a bad meal, actually it's always been good. It's clean, convenient, and one of the very few places to eat anywheren on the ICW.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I dine out regularly. If I have ONE bad experience out of TWO and it's a location I would like to be able to make into a regular spot I might give it a 3rd try...unless something deplorable/unexcusable happened. 

Based on the reviews here, I would revisit this place if it were me. I would just allow some extra time.


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

it wasn't over run with customers, read my post, at least 10 teenage waitresses and waiters. You could have been a waiter if you wanted to but I doubt that would have helped.


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

it's on the website that it is for sale.


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

the food was cold......


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

my kids are 29 and 27. I went to walk around outside to look for a burger joint but since we came in our boat we were kinda limited. We won't be back. The manager was less than apologetic. The food is not that good. Hey and thanks for the other suggestions, didn't know about the Crab Trap. We work to hard to make our money these days to waste it on cold food and people that don't care.


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

revisit if you want, again the food was cold. Cold onion rings don't taste good. The manager even tasted the onion ring and said, yep it's cold.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Robinsnest said:


> the food was cold......


I would have told the waitress about the cold food or at least spoke with Butch or Sandy about it before bashing it here. We eat there quite often and yes you have to wait for the food but it is fresh food, nothing pre-breaded. We know that the wait is going to be there but we just sit and enjoy the views, some cold beer and of course the fried pickles! Never had a problem with our food being cold!


----------



## McAnulty (May 31, 2009)

so the food was cold?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

No matter how many one-line bashing posts you make robinsnest, you aren't going to convince many of Riverbends customers to follow you elsewhere. That place is an institution in Matagorda and has been since it was a dirt floor beer joint 30+ years ago. Everyone who goes there regularly knows the service is not fast, nor should it be when everything is prepared to order. I'm sure your food probably was cold but that is the exception and not the rule. Maybe the LCRA will install a boat drive-thru McD's or something for everyone who is in a hurry down there. :biggrin:


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

not really very funny, where exactly is the hamburger place?


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Robinsnest said:


> We drove our boat an hour with son's yesterday, we ate at River Bend on Colorado River in Dec and the food was excellent. Yesterday the service was terrible, food took 45 minutes and was cold. We talked to the mananger and he was a moron. There were 15 teen agers waiting on tables, only about 7 tables full. It was so disappointing.


45 Minutes? Thats it? It usually takes that long just to get a glass of water.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I go to River Bend about once a week. It's always crowded. The food is hot, but it does take a while to get it. It's worth my wait. The beer is cold and the atmosphere is fun. My server is always good...because I sit at the bar. I don't know any managers there...only the owners, who always come by and ask if everything is ok.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> I dont mind river bend... slow but good. has anyone tried the "burger boat"
> on the north side of the bridge??
> 
> I keep meaning to stiop in there but always forget... looks like it could be good


I had a burger there about two weeks ago. It was a good burger and it was ready in a flash.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

I've never been to the place, and don't even know anything about the owners, other that what I read here.

If this place has only "one" cook, it doesn't matter how many waiters/waitresses are standing around. The food is only going to come out as fast as the cook can prepare it. 

I believe everyone has a bad day once in a while, so if I'm not pleased with the food, I'll go back and give them another chance. 


In the end it's your money, you decide where you spend it.


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

There is a huge sign when you walk in that warns you of a long wait. It is my favorite place down there for the last 15 years.


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

Never saw the sign but came in from the back, Like I said we ate there in dec, good food, no wait. Won't be back..... too many other good places to go....


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

will try to burger place next time.


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

What are the other good places there, so I can try them out?


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

We like Sting Rae's, 2 j's, not crazy about Dido's, it's hit and miss.


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

Never, never had a bad meal at Sting Rae's used to be Krusty Pelican. Never had to wait 45 minutes either.


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

moral of the story, don't go to a restaurant hungry.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Sounds like it could be a Yogi Berra quote:

*"Nobody goes there no more. It's too crowded"*


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

It wasn't crowded.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Robinsnest said:


> Never saw the sign but came in from the back, Like I said we ate there in dec, good food, no wait. Won't be back..... *too many other good places to go*....


so you say there are too many other good places to go then ask where are good places to go? Just stay out of matagorda. :spineyes:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Not sure how long ago you have been there but Dido's is now owned by the owners of The Stables that was torn down on the corner of Main and Greenbriar near the Med Center in Houston... The Stables was a decent place, I am not sure if Dido's now has the same decent food or not though.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Man, I have only ever had one bad experience there. And it wasn't the food, it was the beer! It was too cold and tasted too good! A lot happended but too many people know the story as it is! I was in Dido's yesterday for fuel, grabbed a bite while I was there food was good. Miss seeing Pete though.


----------



## FishTails (Aug 13, 2005)

Tricky Matt said:


> You've got some pretty big ones to have one bad meal at a very popular restaurant and start talking about trash about the place on a public forum with over 20,000 active members.


 I don't think that many people on THIS site really gives a ____ about what someones restaurant report says. You make it sound like he should be ready for a mob hit or something. This is just a little loacl website and besides if the service is bad and the owners read this then they need to know that they might have a problem.

D.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

the title should be changed to "don't eat at any Landry's restaurants" lmao


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> the title should be changed to "don't eat at any Landry's restaurants" lmao


How can you say that... Joe's Crab Shack is one of the finest returants on the planet with incredible service!!!

LOL.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

don't ruin my leftovers lunch I am eating right now... it's 100 times better than my last ever visit many years ago to Joe's. LOL

Dining Tip o' the Day: When you go into a restaurant anywhere near Houston or Galvestong or in between, check out the advertising around the front or the sugar packets on the tables. If you see Landry's and it's jillions of chains on the packaging or pamphlet paraphanalia, RUN!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

nothing like having hair drop on your food from the staff dacing on the tables!!! that place is the worst!!

LOL


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

I don't go to Joe's. Some of you are not exactly nice. I agree, maybe if the owner/manager would have listened to us yesterday, he would have learned something. He has no idea how to take care of customers. The wait would not have been worth complaining about if they food had not been cold.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Robinsnest said:


> I don't go to Joe's. *Some of you are not exactly nice.* I agree, maybe if the owner/manager would have listened to us yesterday, he would have learned something. *He has no idea how to take care of customers.* The wait would not have been worth complaining about if they food had not been cold.


The gloves are off!!!:rotfl:

Have you called Mr. or Mrs. Cashion to let them know how their hard earned cash is being squandered? Both are very reasonable people and I'm sure they would love to hear from you.......................... Or not.


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

they are closed today but plan on calling them tomorrow.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Fair enough. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Robinsnest said:


> they are closed today but plan on calling them tomorrow.


 tell them I was with you also and was disappointed, to have my name on a list for a comp meal next time I am in. :smile:


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Robinsnest said:


> revisit if you want, again the food was cold. Cold onion rings don't taste good. The manager even tasted the onion ring and said, yep it's cold.


LMFAO !!!! :brew2:


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

FishTails said:


> I don't think that many people on THIS site really gives a ____ about what someones restaurant report says. You make it sound like he should be ready for a mob hit or something. This is just a little loacl website and besides if the service is bad and the owners read this then they need to know that they might have a problem.
> 
> D.


Your likely right. But why is ONE GUY going this far out of of his way to trash this restaurant on a website he only posted to 10 times before today???


----------



## McAnulty (May 31, 2009)

I carry my own microwave in just in case the food is served cold...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I know there is usually a wait at Riverbend, but the food has always been great. I always go in there expecting to wait, and then I'm not disappointed. I'm willing to wait for good food. If I'm in a hurry, I don't stop there. As for the service, I've not had a problem. I like the atmosphere in there and have no gripes.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Tricky Matt said:


> Your likely right. But why is ONE GUY going this far out of of his way to trash this restaurant on a website he only posted to 10 times before today???


I'm picking up what you're laying down .. this guy currently has 25 posts.. 17 are in this thread bashing this restaruant ...

Robinsnest .. man, don't sweat the petty stuff & don't pet the sweaty stuff. Life too short for you to spend so much time bashing a place you had 1 bad experiance with


----------



## da fillthy hoe (Nov 13, 2008)

Blue N' Brew said:


> What are the other good places there, so I can try them out?


 Well Stanleys sells a pretty mean fried borrito on there! If you walk from the bridge.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

McAnulty said:


> I carry my own microwave in just in case the food is served cold...


Just bring in a bottle of Crown and relax... Then the food doesnt matter!! LOL


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Ya'll just stay away from Matty altogether. There are NO fish there. I would never lie to ya. If fish ever show back up down there, I'll let ya know- promise! Just go fish and eat somewhere else and let those of us who grew up down there go bout our bidness of not catching fish and eating in awesome restaurants all by ourselves!


----------



## McAnulty (May 31, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> Ya'll just stay away from Matty altogether. There are NO fish there. I would never lie to ya. If fish ever show back up down there, I'll let ya know- promise! Just go fish and eat somewhere else and let those of us who grew up down there go bout our bidness of not catching fish and eating in awesome restaurants all by ourselves!


You got that right!!!!


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

Free_loader said:


> I'm picking up what you're laying down .. this guy currently has 25 posts.. 17 are in this thread bashing this restaruant ...
> 
> Robinsnest .. man, don't sweat the petty stuff & don't pet the sweaty stuff. Life too short for you to spend so much time bashing a place you had 1 bad experiance with


just wondering, what difference does it make how many post a guy make anyway? Less credibility if he's a rookie or more if he's got tons of post? I'm not so sure about that....

bashing or not, he's just stating he's not going back there again cause of the poor service/cold food. Ok, he's also suggesting others to not dine there, but not like we gotta oblige.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> tell them I was with you also and was disappointed, to have my name on a list for a comp meal next time I am in. :smile:


The comp meals are served buffet style every afternoon right across the river :smile: You need to get there early!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The comp meals are served buffet style every afternoon right across the river :smile: You need to get there early!


I'd almost pay to see that:slimer:

Good thing they have binos available. Even if the service is bad I'm prepared to wait:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## norman williams (Mar 6, 2008)

There are more positive reports than negative; maybe you should give them another chance. Inform the owner of your experience, I'm sure they would be glad to resolve the problem.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

did someone forget ta read the rules..NO BASHING BUISNESSES:headknock

Read # 6 please

The following subjects are NOT allowed here: 
1. Banned users 
2. Politics (except in The Jungle)
3. Immigration (except in The Jungle)
4. For sale items (that belongs on the classifieds)
5. ttt (to the top)
6. BBB (gripes about a business)
7. Junior game wardens
8. Complaints about keeping legal catches
9. Team sports (needs to be in the Sports Forum)
10. Trolls (hijacked handles, he said-she said-they said, stupid avatars, stupid 
signatures, stupid user titles)
11. Adult material, links containing adult material
12. Gambling or casino posts
13. Pit bulls (except in The Jungle)
14. Questions locked or deleted posts
15. Copyrighted material or pictures (If you didn't take the picture, don't post it)
16. Cross posting for sale items on the forums.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> did someone forget ta read the rules..NO BASHING BUISNESSES:headknock


I thought you were going to ask about the critter control there...:rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

and on that note, I hereby submit a red dot *.*


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> I thought you were going to ask about the critter control there...:rotfl:


there is a bunch of critters just across the river there


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

just think its sad that it had gone 72 posts and no one had said a word to the newbie that he was in violation of rule # 6... WE either have rules or we don't.... I don't bash businesses, Why should anyone else get away with it... And for that matter the one being bashed is owned by 2 coolers... geez...........sad3sm


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Don't forget #17 either.*



JOHNNY QUEST said:


> did someone forget ta read the rules..NO BASHING BUISNESSES:headknock
> 
> Read # 6 please
> 
> ...


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

McAnulty said:


> so the food was cold?


LOL

So you're saying the food was cold?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Robinsnest, I wish you would hit the little "Quote" button so we can understand who and what you are replying to. Thanks!
Tiny


BTW.... I used to live at the Riverbend back in the summer of '97.. Loved the place.
I stopped in there about 4 years ago... same Cold beer and same slow service with some good food attached.


----------



## FishTails (Aug 13, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> just think its sad that it had gone 72 posts and no one had said a word to the newbie that he was in violation of rule # 6... WE either have rules or we don't.... I don't bash businesses, Why should anyone else get away with it... And for that matter the one being bashed is owned by 2 coolers... geez...........sad3sm


 Does being a 2cooler get you a free pass? I wouldn't say the business got bashed by the original poster. His food was cold and the establishment didn't care. If you call that bashing then some poor moderator is not doing their job because there is a lot of bashing (your opinion) of all kinds going on outside the Jungle area.

D.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

FishTails said:


> Does being a 2cooler get you a free pass? I wouldn't say the business got bashed by the original poster. His food was cold and the establishment didn't care. If you call that bashing then some poor moderator is not doing their job because there is a lot of bashing (your opinion) of all kinds going on outside the Jungle area.
> 
> D.


It has nothing ta do with a free pass. I would say the buisness got bashed is against the rules even if it aint owned by a 2 cooler...Get a grip and read the rules.. then read the posts....


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

1st. I dont not think anyone was bashing Riverbend other than Robinnest said he would not eat there again because the food was COLD and the manager at the time did not give him what he wanted. 

Looks to me there was a bashing of Robinsnest. Most of ya'll act like you all own this place. 

Riverbend has great food and it takes a while to get it. That being said, the food has never been cold when I received it. Had it been you might have seen a post from me.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Don't eat at River Bend Restaurant ....*

*I'm just gunna go ahead and throw my hands up in the air now and say your a bunch of idiots.....*

*read the title of the post and then tell me it aint bashing... GGGGEEEEEZZZZZ!!!!!!!*

* THERE ARE 34000 MEMBERS THAT MIGHT SEE THAT... HOW WOULD LIKE THAT KINDA ADV. FOR YOUR BUISINESS...*


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

lol


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

The idea of killin' the day on the water sounds good to me. I'd packed my own dang lunch and ate on some isolated out of the way spot without the 10 waitresses, cook, and any other interference. But that's just me. It would have made a better story and I would have posted pictures. B&P


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

:headknock:work::headknock:work:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Excuse me Guy but thats 2 pancakes on his head.......:smile:


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

The rabbit is now employed by Riverbend. With a hippety hop your food arrives quicker. BTW, I like Riverbend and don't mind the wait. B&P


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

syurp please?


----------



## FishTails (Aug 13, 2005)

If I ever get that way I will give River Bend a try. Just because I read something on this site does in no way make up my mind for me. OH by the way there is also a thread about the Andys restaurant in LJ. going on right now and yes I guess it is bashing too.

D.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Robinsnest said:


> We like Sting Rae's, 2 j's, not crazy about Dido's, it's hit and miss.


Dido's is hit & miss? 
If I go to a restaurant _twice _and _one time_ the food was "off tempa-toor" (as Marvin would say) and _another time_ it was good eats, I would consider that a 'hit and miss'. Maybe there's something else we don't know about?

Based on the positive reviews from other patrons, I think I'll visit Riverbend the next time I'm down there.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Like someone else said, if you wanted fast service, you shoulda went somewhere else cuz there is a big ol sign that says something like "if you want fast food, go to mcdonald's". Atleast that's what it used to say and I'm pretty sure there is still something there to that affect. I go there every chance I get, and just expect the food to be slow, 1-because it's worth it, and 2-because the beer is cold in the meantime. The pace in gorda is just a little slower than anywhere else, get over it or don't go down there and leave it for the people who know how to enjoy it properly. 

P.S. - The pizza sticks at stanley's go hard in the paint and there's no wait!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Is there anywhere in town that serves sweater turkeys?


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

all this b_____ and complaining makes me want to go down there next weekend to try the place out just for lack of something better to do. So what are the directions to this place. or how far is by boat from chinquaipin(sp) landing where we stay during duck season. we are always looking for something to do when we are down there in the afternoons before we go back out to hunt the afternoons


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

bout 15-20 miles by boat from chinq....

can't believe you haven't been there yet

just take 60 towards the beach from matagorda...pretty much the first thing you come to on the right.

take your appetite!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Too bad Riverbend doesn't serve breakfast..... I know it would be good....


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

Durtjunkee said:


> bout 15-20 miles by boat from chinq....
> 
> can't believe you haven't been there yet
> 
> ...


 thanks looks like we will have to take the truck that would take us 4 tanks of gas to get over there in a jet drive. appetite want be a problem with the three us that go down there we like to eat and drink well the other to will do the drinkin ill do the driving, and drink later back at the house.


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.matagordabay.com/riverbend/


----------



## riverdog (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds like a one-time, bad experience. I don't thinkthis will hurt their business. I guess I might be biased. I don't go there to eat and be "in and out."


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

we were hungy, exxxxcccccuuuussssseeeee meeeeeeee, the food was not that good, we ate the cold food.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Tricky Matt said:


> You've got some pretty big ones to have one bad meal at a very popular restaurant and start talking about trash about the place on a public forum with over 20,000 active members.


On the contary Tricky Matt, when I go to a place to eat and pay good money for the food that they have to offer on the menu, I expect and demand that it be of the highest quality, served in a reasonable length of time, and fresh and hot. If the service from the wait staff is bad, then that is the way I tip.
ANYTHING ELSE is unacceptable, and I will be having issues paying for it. I don't care where it is, who owns it, or how good it was yesterday, if it is not what I paid for, then we have a big problem.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Too bad Riverbend doesn't serve breakfast..... I know it would be good....


MMMmm...Imagine how good it would be if served faster than a rabbit can f...Never mind


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I eat at Riverbend every time I go to Matagorda (if it's open). Some of the best food around. Fresh seafood, awesome hamburgers, pool, cold beer, what more could you want after a tough day of fishing??


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)




----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

We were in there saturday: food was okay, wasn't cold, couldn't get refills on the drinks to save our lives, hour and 20 minutes to get our food. Other than than, it was just peachy....


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Scuse me, but...*



Robinsnest said:


> we were hungy, exxxxcccccuuuussssseeeee meeeeeeee, the food was not that good, we ate the cold food.


Did they serve you any cheese with that wine? Been there many times and the food was excellent but slow! But we were laid back from an awesome day of fishing most of the time and didn't mind! We had things to reminisce about with a drink of choice. Most satisfying!

Now if you really want to wait, go to Carlos on a Saturday. It's a 3 hour minimum wait for a hamburger and fries. Some of us have learned to roll easy with the waves.

Enjoy


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

THAT'S IT. I'M NOT EVER GOING THERE OF COURSE I FISH BAFFIN SO IT'S TOO LONG A OF A BOAT RIDE TO WAIT THAT LONG.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> I eat at Riverbend every time I go to Matagorda (if it's open). Some of the best food around. Fresh seafood, awesome hamburgers, pool, cold beer, what more could you want after a tough day of fishing??


 x2. chicken fried steak is primo as well!


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Robinsnest said:


> moral of the story, don't go to a restaurant hungry.


Moral of this story--Don't go there in a hurry!:headknock


----------



## redhead (Jul 24, 2006)

Robinsnest said:


> We will just go to sting rae's next time. We had fried shrimp and onion rings, if they hadn't been cold it would have been worth it. We won't be back.


Good 1 less person they have to wait on


----------



## redhead (Jul 24, 2006)

Greg E said:


> I work on the water and stop in there three or four times a year. I have never had a bad meal, actually it's always been good. It's clean, convenient, and one of the very few places to eat anywheren on the ICW.


It's not on the ICW it's on the Colorado River


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

charlie23 said:


> just wondering, what difference does it make how many post a guy make anyway? Less credibility if he's a rookie or more if he's got tons of post? I'm not so sure about that....
> 
> bashing or not, he's just stating he's not going back there again cause of the poor service/cold food. Ok, he's also suggesting others to not dine there, but not like we gotta oblige.


HAHAHA..... ok..


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Bayscout22 said:


> *Don't forget #17 either.*


HAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!!! #17 .... I LIVE BY THIS!!! hahahaah that was good man.... The crazy thing about this is #1 we eat there atleast once a week ... #2 its family owned so its gunna be a little slow... go to houston if you want fast food... #3 its the summer so they are going to hire young kids so they can make a lil money... #4 its always good never any complaints....
:texasflagH. Raynor:texasflag


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Fish-a-mon said:


> 1st. I dont not think anyone was bashing Riverbend other than Robinnest said he would not eat there again because the food was COLD and the manager at the time did not give him what he wanted.
> 
> Looks to me there was a bashing of Robinsnest. Most of ya'll act like you all own this place.
> 
> Riverbend has great food and it takes a while to get it. That being said, the food has never been cold when I received it. Had it been you might have seen a post from me.


........um........nope we dont own it.... but we love it and we eat there all the time and we know the owners.. and obviously this cat is running mouth about something alot of ppl like and he has only been to once.. so with that said dont run your head about someones business... if there is a problem refer back to page one scroll down to the second blurp and call the owners... instead of going on and on and on about it..... and by the way if thats not bashing riverbend you might want to go back through the last 11 pages and re-read...


----------



## FishTails (Aug 13, 2005)

aluma said:


> ........um........nope we dont own it.... but we love it and we eat there all the time and we know the owners.. and obviously this cat is running mouth about something alot of ppl like and he has only been to once.. so with that said dont run your head about someones business... if there is a problem refer back to page one scroll down to the second blurp and call the owners... instead of going on and on and on about it..... and by the way if thats not bashing riverbend you might want to go back through the last 11 pages and re-read...


 I see the last three posts were from aluma,tech. So who's going on and on about it? Practice what you preach.

D.


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

FishTails said:


> I see the last three posts were from aluma,tech. So who's going on and on about it? Practice what you preach.
> 
> D.


hahaha ok dad ........ thanks


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

FishTails said:


> I don't think that many people on THIS site really gives a ____ about what someones restaurant report says. You make it sound like he should be ready for a mob hit or something. This is just a little loacl website and besides if the service is bad and the owners read this then they need to know that they might have a problem.
> 
> D.


no one gives a ...........about what you say .... and this is a little bigger than local buddy.... maybe you and robinhoood should go out to eat together looks like yall would make a good team...:dance:


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

I guarantee that this thread will increase the business at Riverbend. Hell, it's been 3 years since I've hauled my crew down there. Now I can't wait to go back.:brew2:

Might even try to get in a little surf fishing while I'm at it. If the wind will slow down a bit.


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

rainbowrunner said:


> I guarantee that this thread will increase the business at Riverbend. Hell, it's been 3 years since I've hauled my crew down there. Now I can't wait to go back.:brew2:
> 
> Might even try to get in a little surf fishing while I'm at it. If the wind will slow down a bit.


i second that!!!!!!!!:texasflag


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok Guys, you just need to take what Robin says with a grain of salt. She has been kicked off another board that I'm active in multiple times for violations and keeps popping up under different aliases. As a matter of fact, this post is eerily similar to one posted there. We finally just got to the point where we all know who she is so we dismiss almost everything she has to say. For the most part she's ok, she's actually nicer using her aliases, but out of the blue she'll go on rants that are unjustified and seems to hold grudges for a very long time.

Happy eating wherever you like!

River Fisher


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Soooooooooooooooooo, I don't get it............was the food cold, or what


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Buzzards are circling the robins nest...  ...must eat cold onion rings fast!


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Keep xing off eateries in rural places because you weren't properly and perfectly satisfied and you better start packing three squares every time you leave home.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

the food is very good at river bend. its always a long wait.the beer is good and cold.the place is always up for sell seams like 6 months to a year after its sold.i personaly quit going becaulse everyone stoped fighting on friday and saturday nights.just to civilized for me now...........hahaha


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

jdot7749 said:


> you better start packing three squares every time you leave home.


That would hold an entirely different meaning 20 years ago.:biggrin: rs


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I only go there for the tarter sauce!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

aluma said:


> no one gives a ...........about what you say .... and this is a little bigger than local buddy.... maybe you and robinhoood should go out to eat together looks like yall would make a good team...:dance:


best post all week... hehehee.


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

squidmotion said:


> best post all week... hehehee.


HAHAH i give it two thumbs up!!:brew:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe it would be a good place for a 2cool roundup! Better warn them in advance so they can order extra beer........:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

HAHAHAH .... lights off... 2 min..


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*Choose one*

.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Where can I get a case of that troll spray?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> I only go there for the tarter sauce!


Coke thru nose...LOL


----------

